# Looking for one good employee



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

Craters and Freighters is looking for help. $9.00 hr. Hours range from 15 to 35 per week depending on bussiness. Job duties include: building boxes and crates, receiving, pickups and deliveries. If you are interested feel free to come by and fill out an application.

3636 North L St #4

Pensacola, FL 32505


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm not looking for work, but wonder if you would have a need for used skids/pallets? I have a stack of them and need to get rid of them asap. Let me know if you want them or not.

Thanks,

Bob Call


----------



## adfrevilo (Dec 6, 2007)

I am looking for employment and have one question before coming by. Would it require anything more than your basic driver license?


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

No we dont really need any pallets right now but I appreciate the offer.

It does not require a special license.

See ya at lunch time Capt AHO


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

btt


----------



## DaybyDay (Oct 12, 2007)

is there any specific schedule this person would need to be able to work?


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

position has been filled


----------

